# Sat. Night Live : Political Skit Ideas...



## tenacious (Aug 1, 2019)

I think Saturday Night Live should make a skit of Warren and Sanders sitting down at a table and coming to an agreement on which one is going to drop out of the race so they don't split the vote.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think Saturday Night Live should make a skit of
> Warren and Sanders sitting down at a table and
> coming to an agreement on which one is going to
> drop out of the race so they don't split the vote.


*I think they should all be on Sat Night Live at once and *
*line up across the stage, let Louie C.K. Bitch slap each one 
then tell them to leave the stage because they are ALL
a disgrace to " His " Countries......*

*PS: Louie C.K. is Mexican/American......now what...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

https://www.hoover.org/sites/default/files/research/docs/a-closer-look-at-the-lefts-agenda-scientific-economic-and-numerical-illiteracy-on-the-campaign-trail.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think Saturday Night Live should make a skit of Warren and Sanders sitting down at a table and coming to an agreement on which one is going to drop out of the race so they don't split the vote.


Why SNL isnt funny anymore.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why SNL isnt funny anymore.


But you still watch it, right?  Or you wouldn't know whether or not it is funny.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why SNL isnt funny anymore.


I don't know, I think it's fertile ground for comedy.  Have Bernie doing yoga to keep calm and yelling crazy stuff about how voters want him, because he's the real thing.  And of course Warren has some crazy plan she wants to implement to help them decide...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why SNL isnt funny anymore.


Agree.  What night is it on anyway?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think Saturday Night Live should make a skit of Warren and Sanders sitting down at a table and coming to an agreement on which one is going to drop out of the race so they don't split the vote.


So he is going to get hillaried again by the establishment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> But you still watch it, right?  Or you wouldn't know whether or not it is funny.


You are all the entertainment we need.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are all the entertainment we need.


If I see a recording artist Im a fan of is on the list, I'll tune in for that.
Otherwise, I just dont watch it.

When i was in my twenties, I watched it every saturday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So he is going to get hillaried again by the establishment?


The Rise of Bernie Bot!


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So he is going to get hillaried again by the establishment?


To be truthful, just Bernie and Hillary on stage in 2016 was a far better setup for Bernie... then whatever plan the coocoo birds running the DNC have going on right now.  See the recent Democratic CNN debate for reference.

Also let's not forget, the establishment also squeezed Warren not to run in 2016.  That wasn't just for Hillary...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I see a recording artist Im a fan of is on the list, I'll tune in for that.
> Otherwise, I just dont watch it.
> 
> When i was in my twenties, I watched it every saturday.


Right, where they did go a little far with the Alec Baldwin / Trump impression, I have to admit.  So I guess I'm not surprised you're not a fan anymore. 

As for me?  I don't even tune in for the music, although everyone knows the format so it seemed like an easy way to say area for political sketch comedy ideas.  Like imagine Trump trying to write a concession speech in 2020.  You might support Trump, but come on... him sitting in the Lincoln Bedroom in his robe, fighting with Melina and totally unable to write a "losers" speech.  haha  come on, that would be funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> To be truthful, just Bernie and Hillary on stage in 2016 was a far better setup for Bernie... then whatever plan the coocoo birds running the DNC have going on right now.  See the recent Democratic CNN debate for reference.


Bernie being in the sights of so many in his own party in 2016 was not a far better setup  for either candidate.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I think they should all be on Sat Night Live at once and *
> *line up across the stage, let Louie C.K. Bitch slap each one *
> *then tell them to leave the stage because they are ALL*
> *a disgrace to " His " Countries......*
> ...


You want the (very funny) comic who has admitted to making subordinates watch him wank-off, to slap people with that hand- and yell at them for not being American enough?  idk...


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Right, where they did go a little far with the Alec Baldwin / Trump impression, I have to admit.  So I guess I'm not surprised you're not a fan anymore.
> 
> As for me?  I don't even tune in for the music, although everyone knows the format so it seemed like an easy way to say area for political sketch comedy ideas.  Like imagine Trump trying to write a concession speech in 2020.  You might support Trump, but come on... him sitting in the Lincoln Bedroom in his robe, fighting with Melina and totally unable to write a "losers" speech.  haha  come on, that would be funny.


Obama looked visibly uncomfortable at t's inauguration ceremony.  Imagine t having to sit next to someone who won the job from him by pointing out t's history as a loser, fraud, crook, and racist.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bernie being in the sights of so many in his own party in 2016 was not a far better setup  for either candidate.


How so?  Bernie got two prime time debates with Hillary where it was just the two of them talking policy.  Hard for me to think of a single negative there, when you compare it to the recent 20 person, 15 second answer window free-for-all this time around.  But that's just me..


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Obama looked visibly uncomfortable at t's inauguration ceremony.  Imagine t having to sit next to someone who won the job from him by pointing out t's history as a loser, fraud, crook, and racist.


Haha... that would be a good on.  Obama and his wife attending Trumps parade if he were to get re-elected.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Obama looked visibly uncomfortable at t's inauguration ceremony.  Imagine t having to sit next to someone who won the job from him by pointing out t's history as a loser, fraud, crook, and racist.


hilarious. lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> To be truthful, just Bernie and Hillary on stage in 2016 was a far better setup for Bernie... then whatever plan the coocoo birds running the DNC have going on right now.  See the recent Democratic CNN debate for reference.
> 
> Also let's not forget, the establishment also squeezed Warren not to run in 2016.  That wasn't just for Hillary...


Who then? Bernie was in no way part of the establishment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Obama looked visibly uncomfortable at t's inauguration ceremony.  Imagine t having to sit next to someone who won the job from him by pointing out t's history as a loser, fraud, crook, and racist.


Because the Obamas doesn’t like white people, especial pro America white people that will destroy his legacy.
Oh, it’s happening sweetheart.
Did you ever think the lib candidates would be talking shit on Obama for being a moderate?
There goes his library.
They used the poor black guy and tossed him in the can where he and his fat and ugly wife belong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Haha... that would be a good on.  Obama and his wife attending Trumps parade if he were to get re-elected.


I would like to see something a little more creative and unifying.
It would be funny to me if Obama was sneaking back into the White house and pretending to be President again. In one of his trips into the Oval Office late at night, he runs into Jimmy Carter and GWB doing the same thing, and they form a club and talk shit about Trump.
Trump finds them and tells all of em "you're fired".   Jimmy Carter yells, "Fake News!" and bursts into tears.

After they console the one termer, they all hug it out and go home, leaving the president alone at his desk.
He pulls his phone out and tweets,.."LIVE FROM NEW YORK...IT'S SATURDAY NIGHT!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Haha... that would be a good on.  Obama and his wife attending Trumps parade if he were to get re-elected.


No matter what happens in 2020 the effects of trumps presidency will last generations.
At least he isn’t Hillary. Just imagine what the courts would have looked like if that bitch won.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Obama looked visibly uncomfortable at t's inauguration ceremony.  Imagine t having to sit next to someone who won the job from him by pointing out t's history as a loser, fraud, crook, and racist.


Obama was all those things.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would like to see something a little more creative and unifying.
> It would be funny to me if Obama was sneaking back into the White house and pretending to be President again. In one of his trips into the Oval Office late at night, he runs into Jimmy Carter and GWB doing the same thing, and they form a club and talk shit about Trump.
> Trump finds them and tells all of em "you're fired".   Jimmy Carter yells, "Fake News!" and bursts into tears.
> 
> ...


Unifying is tough.  At least, most of the best comedy always seems like it involves making fun of someone or something to me?  In fact I'd be hard pressed to think of good comedy that doesn't ridicule...

Anyway, think I see where you're going with this.  Obama is still old friends with the night security guard, and bribes him with college hoops tixs and gets let in "again".  He's walking down the halls pretending he's still president, maybe even pretending he's Trump (I think that idea of an actor playing a person, who in the scene is impersonating someone else is a hoot.  Don't know why exactly, but I do).  Anyway, he walks into the Oval office and GW is in there sitting at the desk... half way through a speech or something.  Soon Carter comes in...
I like the idea of Trump showing up too.  That could be a funny moment, all of them together.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Unifying is tough.  At least, most of the best comedy always seems like it involves making fun of someone or something to me?  In fact I'd be hard pressed to think of good comedy that doesn't ridicule...
> 
> Anyway, think I see where you're going with this.  Obama is still old friends with the night security guard, and bribes him with college hoops tixs and gets let in "again".  He's walking down the halls pretending he's still president, maybe even pretending he's Trump (I think that idea of an actor playing a person, who in the scene is impersonating someone else is a hoot.  Don't know why exactly, but I do).  Anyway, he walks into the Oval office and GW is in there sitting at the desk... half way through a speech or something.  Soon Carter comes in...
> I like the idea of Trump showing up too.  That could be a funny moment, all of them together.


Yeah, and then they start an adult conversation and t is just sitting there looking confused, mouth a gap . . . maybe then t goes to his child size table and plays with one of his toys.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You want the (very funny) comic who has admitted to
> making subordinates watch him wank-off, to slap people
> with that hand- and yell at them for not being American enough?
> idk...


*Yeah...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, and then they start an adult conversation
> and t is just sitting there looking confused, mouth
> a gap . . . maybe then t goes to his child size table
> and plays with one of his toys.



*You ooooooze Jealousy/Envy for the items *
*Trump had as a Child now too....?*

*Wow....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because the Obamas doesn’t like white people, especial pro America white people that will destroy his legacy.
> Oh, it’s happening sweetheart.
> Did you ever think the lib candidates would be talking shit on Obama for being a moderate?
> There goes his library.
> They used the poor black guy and tossed him in the can where he and his fat and ugly wife belong.


Tell us how you really feel pepe'.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us how you really feel pepe'.


*You first ....Union " White " Nationalist....*


----------

